# Kevin Durant shooting with a Canon DSLR at the Superbowl



## bmwzimmer (Feb 8, 2016)

What Camera & lens is he shooting with?

https://www.yahoo.com/news/where-levi-stadium-super-bowl-133700873.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2016)

Canon announced that they would be at the Super Bowl, and you can bet that they were handing out MK II prototypes to major sports photographers. They also loan lenses. The object is to have potential customers seeing all those red rings and deciding that all those other photographers using them is a reason to switch.

Of course, Nikon does the same thing.

I was absolutely amazed at the number of Canon Cameras with the red ring lenses (24-70)? surrounding the players after the game. The view from the sky cam revealed well over 100 photographers pushing in to get a shot. There were very few Nikon Cameras there, so Canon must have really been handing the cameras out like candy. There were no advertising vests though, many were wearing Super Bowl 50 Vests.

There were a lot of Nikon shooters with the big Black Telephoto lenses on the sidelines. The likely had D5 prototypes.

It was nice to see John Elway there. He was very young when I went to Grays Harbor College. His father was PE teacher and Football coach and was proud of his young boy John. Then after I graduated from WSU, his father became head coach at WSU and his son was a big football star at Pullman High school. They both moved to Stanford where father coached and son John played. I think he played in Denver or something like that too ;D


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Feb 8, 2016)

bmwzimmer said:


> What Camera & lens is he shooting with?
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/where-levi-stadium-super-bowl-133700873.html


he had a 7D2


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 10, 2016)

bmwzimmer said:


> What Camera & lens is he shooting with?
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/where-levi-stadium-super-bowl-133700873.html



7D2 for sure

didn't get a great look at the lens, but maybe 100-400 Mk II or something along those lines?


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 10, 2016)

yes it was a 7DII with a 100-400 Mk II


----------



## Jaysheldon (Feb 11, 2016)

...and here's his shots and what he wrote

http://www.theplayerstribune.com/kevin-durant-super-bowl-50-photography/


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 11, 2016)

His reach, height and athleticism give him an advantage over all the middle age, short, overweight sports photographers.


----------



## TeT (Feb 11, 2016)

That was no 100 400 II


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 11, 2016)

TeT said:


> That was no 100 400 II



Looks like it to me;http://thebiglead.com/2016/02/08/kevin-durant-was-a-credentialed-super-bowl-photographer/

This one, no;https://www.slrlounge.com/kevin-durant-super-bowl-50-press-photographer/


----------



## TeT (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes it is, only saw the Big White, guess Canon kept a good running kit for him...

He took some nice shots....


----------

